# DIY FOR 46G BOWFRONT



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

anyone know where i can see some plans of a stand for a 46g bow front?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

That might be a little tricky.
I'd just make one that looks like this:

----------
/ \
/ \
----------------

Crap, it deleted the extra white space.

I meant to show a trapezoid? It's been so long since high school geometry...


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i think im just gona make it a square stand not really make it shaped like a bowfront


----------



## dipset.taliban (Sep 8, 2005)

hmmm ud have to soak wood in water till it started to bow. 
or just buy a piece of wood thats already bowed


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I made a stand and top for a 72 gallon bowfront. No plans, I just started cutting. I used a 2"X6" and cut out the shape of the tank for the curve.

View attachment 76592


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

Grosse Gurke said:


> I made a stand and top for a 72 gallon bowfront. No plans, I just started cutting. I used a 2"X6" and cut out the shape of the tank for the curve.
> 
> View attachment 76592
> 
> [snapback]1195762[/snapback]​


damn thats nice i need a stand, it should be easy it isn't even a bow front.
6' long 4' wide let me know when its finished








wes


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

PIRANHA KING said:


> damn thats nice i need a stand, it should be easy it isn't even a bow front.
> 6' long 4' wide let me know when its finished
> 
> 
> ...


Bigger is easier...more room to work! Just let me know when you want to come pick it up and I will get right on it :laugh:


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

plexyglass/acrylic. that would bow easy right? im sure it would be a bitch to reinforce with those weird angles and slightly stresses bow.


----------



## jamesdelanoche (Dec 15, 2004)

bending would be the strongest way to do it, if you do it right, and you really don't need to bend it much. GG thats a pretty nice looking stand for just cutting


----------

